# Driveshaft length for a 69



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello. What is the length of the driveshaft on a 69 with a 4 speed trans? ( From u joint bore center to center). Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

56.00" center to center on the stock '68-70 4spd drive shafts.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you!! Appreciated


----------

